
Victory for Users: WhatsApp Fixes Privacy Problem in Group Messaging - panarky
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/victory-users-whatsapp-fixes-privacy-problem-group-messaging
======
komeijist
Not so much a victory considering whatsapp is in complete control over
metadata. Even if it somehow lay in the interests of Facebook to give users a
private instant messaging platform, the rootkits known as google play and
whatever apple incorporates for complete control over the device are sure to
catch any terrorists using their phones like normal people. The ship already
burned to a crisp before anyone jumped out.

